# Tribute to Quincy Police Officer Jamie Cochrane



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

On Friday, October 27th 2006, there will be a tribute to Quincy Police Officer James "Jamie" Cochrane, who died on September 10th from injuries sustained in an off-duty motorcycle crash the previous day. Jamie was an eight-year veteran of the QPD, who leaves behind his widow, Maria. He was buried with his twin daughters, Mia and Caroline, both of whom died shortly after birth in 2001.

This event will be held at the IBEW Local 103 Hall, 256 Freeport Street in Dorchester, starting at 7pm. There will be a DJ, Hors d'oeuvres, cash bar, and a silent auction. All proceeds will benefit Jamie's widow.

Tickets are $25 and may be purchased by contacting;

Gregg Hartnett (8am-Midnight): 617-908-8587
E.J. Hartnett (8am-4pm): 617-745-5824
Karyn Barkas (8am-4pm): 617-745-5753
Tom Cleary (8am-4pm): 617-745-5773
Michael Bowes (4pm-Midnight): 617-745-5833
Billy Ward (4pm-Midnight): 617-745-5730

Direct contributions can be made to;

Friends of Maria Cochrane
P.O. Box 690268
Quincy, MA 02269-0268

Moderators, I'd appreciate a sticky for this.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I really hope there is a big showing at this event. Let's come out and support a brother officer's widow. Maria has gone through hell on Earth in the past couple of years. Let's show her she will always be part of the LE family.


----------

